# you gotta watch this one



## murphy4trees (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZUsYs1XmRA

guarenteed you won't be disappointed.. put the slow motion action shots up front.. first minute..

dropped a 70+' oak top across a street.. it just fit.. lot of fun!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 20, 2010)

Great video!!!!!

Great work!!!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome Murfey

Billy


----------



## flushcut (Oct 21, 2010)

Man, that groundie can really move and that turbo blower he has I want one
The slow mo shot is priceless nice video!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 26, 2010)

I hate seeing trees get cut down...it looks so empty now.

Was that the client?


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 27, 2010)

ya, that was the client..
I think he wanted to leave the trunk cause he loved the tree so much and would rather have a 10' stump than nothing.. neighbor was rightly putting a lot of pressure on him for the removal as big dead limbs were hanging over their house and driveway with young kids in the house..


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice drop Murph but they are bitter sweet easier to take down but peta on cleanup imo. I at times rope when seemingly unnecessary to keep from having so much raking. It was a fine drop with little ruffle of the adjacent bush looked like a nice hood too


----------



## rmh3481 (Oct 27, 2010)

Some folks around here in Pittsburgh ask for a high stump so it can be carved into something at a later date.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 28, 2010)

I AM with you on that rope.. nasty dead pines and such that will shatter into a million pices in the back yard suck... so I lower for that and often just to prevent divets in a nice lawn.. 

most of this mess ended up in the street which combined with an open body dump truck and the skid loader made for a relatively easy clean up


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 28, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Great video!!!!!
> 
> Great work!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!!!



You forgot to reply to my post? :monkey:

I feel soo neglected!


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 28, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> I AM with you on that rope.. nasty dead pines and such that will shatter into a million pices in the back yard suck... so I lower for that and often just to prevent divets in a nice lawn..
> 
> most of this mess ended up in the street which combined with an open body dump truck and the skid loader made for a relatively easy clean up



"just to prevent divots in a nice lawn". 

Lol! 

We all know you a lawn torturing maniac murph.. more power to ya though!


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 28, 2010)

that all depends.. 
mostly on the customer.. sometimes on the job.. I haven't paid for topsoil in years..


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 28, 2010)

You always have great videos.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> that all depends..
> mostly on the customer.. sometimes on the job.. I haven't paid for topsoil in years..



I was just teasing ya murph.

It only makes sense to worry about dirt and grass to a certain point.. I've gotten real good at topsoiling and seeding over the years.

And lets face it, who hasn't laughed when a pole of wood goes into someones nice lawn like a giant sprear! #### you lawn!


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 29, 2010)

When they go in deep enough, and get pulled down sideways, the low end will kick up a small mountain of dirt.. have just re-cut and ground the stump in non lawn areas.. Skid loader does a nice job of picking out the toothpicks..


----------



## BHTX936 (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't you think the 'I AM's are just a little blasphemous? Just kidding and nice to see a fellow christian! I enjoy your videos, much thanks.


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 3, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> that all depends..
> mostly on the customer.. sometimes on the job..* I haven't paid for topsoil in years..*


I haven't either, I get it for free.....lol...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I was just teasing ya murph.
> 
> It only makes sense to worry about dirt and grass to a certain point.. I've gotten real good at topsoiling and seeding over the years.
> 
> And lets face it, who hasn't laughed when a pole of wood goes into someones nice lawn like a giant sprear! #### you lawn!



That always makes me giggle to see a branch "replant" itself in the yard , and then around wrap up time it never fails that I fall in the hole walking backwards with a rake ... Nice video Murph I hope you didn't chip that tree , looks like a new set of blades there for sure ..


----------

